

The dirty secret of ec2: it cannot currently be made HA (highly available) - elsewhen
http://www.wisegeek.com/how-effective-is-ip-takeover-at-amazon-ec2.htm

======
handelaar
Surely this can be mitigated in software outside Amazon's services?

Very low TTL/expiry values in DNS and name servers outside the cloud would get
you the right result via a different route. At the cost of having to pay close
attention to your DNS service, of course.

~~~
elsewhen
i dont think dns can solve the problem. dns info is cached in all sorts of
places including at isps all over the internet. if your server (or cluster of
servers) in ec2 goes down, and your dns server redirects to a different IP,
the old IP will still be cached. this is far from a highly availalble system.

------
wmf
This is true, but most people don't care. Worse is better.

~~~
elsewhen
i think amazon knows that high-availability is important to some clients, and
i wouldnt be surprised if they release a load-balancing service.

~~~
bbgm
Given recent moves towards enterprise offerings, that's almost certainly going
to happen (or they'll just partner with Sun or Platform)

